# Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel!!​**Echolotzentrum Schlageter und das Anglerboard machen den Praxistest mit Fischfinderecholoten.​**Was „sieht“ ein Echolot wirklich?..​*Siehe auch den Thread hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131091

*Die Technik:*
Moderne Echolote – „Fischfinder“ – sind technisch und im Zusammenspiel der verschiedenen Komponenten äußerst kompliziert, auch wenn das zu Grunde liegende Prinzip recht einfach ist. Da die Geschwindigkeit von Schallwellen im Wasser bekannt ist, kann man aus der Zeit, die ein zurückgelegtes Signal im Wasser braucht, die Wassertiefe messen. Viele werden ja das „Ping“ kennen aus Filmen wie „Das Boot“. Hochausgebildete Sonarleute saßen da an den Geräten und versuchten die entsprechenden Signale zu analysieren um gegnerische U – Boote zu finden – nicht anders funktionieren auch prinzipiell die heutigen Fischfinder.

Nun kann man von einem Angler im allgemeinen keine entsprechende Ausbildung erwarten, um entesprechende Signale analysieren zu können und so zu erkennen, ob sich ein Objekt (Fisch) zwischen Grund und Sonar befindet. 

*Moderne Echolote*
Also gab man den Anglern zwei Dinge zur Hand, welche den Einsatz von Echoloten auch ungeübten Menschen möglich machen sollten. Das eine war ein Bildschirm, auf dem die Unterwasserwelt grafisch angezeigt werden soll. Da aber technisch grundsätzlich immer noch nichts weiter zur Verfügung steht, als ein ausgesandtes und wieder empfangenes Signal und die Zeit, welches das Signal unterwegs gebraucht hat, braucht jedes „Fischfinderecholot“ auch ein Computerprogramm. 

Dieses übernimmt die Arbeit, welches früher auf den Zerstörern die hochausgebildeten Sonarexperten zu machen hatten: Es analysiert und entscheidet, was ein Signal sein könnte und zeigt die entsprechend dann so auf dem Bildschirm an. 

Neben dem Sender (Geber) und der Sendeleistung und dem Empfänger st also die Software das eigentlich wichtigste am Echolot. Und letztlich auch das, was unter Anglern am wenigstens diskutiert wird. Weil darüber auch so gut wie nichts bekannt ist. Sendeleistung kann man einfach messen und angeben, genauso wie den Geberwinkel. Bei den Parametern der Software halten sich da aber die Hersteller bedeckt. Dass aber die Software nur dann richtig funktionieren kann, wenn alle Parameter (Anbringung des Gebers, richtiger Winkel, richtige Tiefe etc.., richtige Einstellung des Echolotes auf das entsprechende Gewässer, auf die Geschwindigkeit, und, und, und...), sollte bei der technischen Komplexität auch allen klar sein.

Kein Wunder, dass viele Angler mit den Echoloten nicht richtig zurecht kommen – und andere dagegen meinen, sogar Fischarten unterscheiden zu können. 

*Der Test *
Daum hatten wir jetzt am Wochenende den Test gemacht, um einmal aufzuzeigen, was ein Echolot wirklich anzeigt. 1 Kajak, 2 Schlauchboote und 1 Taucher sowie Videogeräte und Fotokameras wurden organisiert, um das alles möglich zu machen. Und –das kann man schon vorweg nehmen: Die Ergebnisse waren mehr als interessant! Vor allem hat sich eines ganz klar gezeigt. Auch wenn die Software eigentlich dem Angler die Arbeit der Analyse abnehmen sollte, muss auch heute der Angler noch sehr vieles richtig machen, um überhaupt nur annähernd das auf dem Bildschirm gezeigte richtig interpretieren zu können. 

Bevor das Video dazu fertiggeschnitten und veröffentlich ist, wollen wir aber hier den Echolotexperten mal eine Nuß zu knacken geben und stellen hier ein Bild ein, das beim Test aufgenommen wurde. Dank Taucher wissen wir natürlich genau, was das war. 

*Das Gewinnspiel*
Jeder, der meint uns sagen zu können, was das Echolot hier wirklich anzeigt, nimmt automatisch am Gewinnspiel teil. Dazu einfach in den Thread posten, was eurer Meinung nach das Bild darstellt.

*Zu gewinnen gibt es eine Echolotschulung auf dem Lippesee bei Paderborn (wo der Test stattfand) mit Thomas Schlageter.​*
Und nun viel Spaß beim „raten“ oder „sicheren erkennen“, bis ihr dann die Ergebnisse und das Video habt (das Gewinnspiel wird beendet , kurz bevor wir Ergebnisse und Video einstellen, wie immer ist der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen..)

Hier ist das Bild von einem 747color von Humminbird mit 4000Watt Sendeleistung.:








Update:

Hier gibts jetzt das fertige Video zu sehen:



http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c1_Echolote---Fishfinder.html


----------



## bernie (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin,

das ist ein Taucher, mit aufsteigenden Luftblasen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Vielleicht.............

;-)))

Echt interessant wird das noch, wenn ihr nach Fertigstellung des Videos die Ergebnisse mit den anderen Echoloten seht, wo dann immer die gleiche Stellle überfahren wurde... Schon interessant wie unterschiedlich das gleiche Bild unter Wasser auf den verschiedenen Geräten angezeigt wird..


----------



## HAI-score (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Moin allesamt,
ganz klar sind das Unterwasserpflanzen die sich in der Strömung bewegen.

Liebe Grüße aus Celle


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Ihr sollt nicht raten, ihr sollt erkennen ;-)))))


----------



## Honeyball (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Vom Bild her könnte es auch ein ersoffener Longhorn-Bulle sein (Hörner rechts), an dessen Schwanz jemand was angebunden hat, was leichter ist als Wasser und deshalb nach oben schwimmt. :q:q:q
Aber weil das zu unwahrscheinlich ist und ein ersoffener Bulle selten aufrecht steht, hätte ich auch auf einen Taucher samt Luftblasen getippt.
Da Du aber schreibst, dass ihr da mehrfach mit verschiedenen Echoloten dürber gefahren seid, tippe ich mal auf das mittlerweile bewachsene Wrack eines kieloben liegenden Ruderbootes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Genauso hab ich mir das vorgestellt ;-))

Nur als Kurzinfo und Fazit des Tests für alle "Echolotexperten" die glauben, auch z. B. Fischarten erkennen zu können:
Hätten wir selber nicht genau gewußt, was das da unten ist, hätte niemand auf Grund der Bilder das erkennen können. 

Also mal viel Spaß beim weiteren "erkennen" oder "raten".....


----------



## pikehunter (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

...ich erkenne da einen alten "Einkaufswagen" aus einem Supermarkt, welcher mit Pflanzen bewachsen ist.

beste Grüße 
pikehunter


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Bis jetzt grins ich mir mal einen...


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

hier ein kleines Zwischenfazit aus unserem Test:

1. Papier ist geduldig.Kataloge auch! Die Kaufentscheidung muss sehr individuell sein und auf gar keinen Fall abhängig von Sonderpreisen, Katalogen oder Freunden. Die Bilder und Videos von uns zeigen das ganz deutlich.
2. Auch wenn Schulungen oft belächelt werden: Ohne Schulung sieht man Dinge und Wassertiefen, die nicht existieren. Die Geräte sind unglaublich komplex und verändern das Angezeigte schon bei geringen Unterschieden in den Einstellungen. 
3. Software, Sendeleistung und Geberwinkel sind das Wichtigste im Umgang mit Echoloten. Einige hier werden schockiert sein, was auf "Schnäppchen" zu sehen ist.

Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Bearbeitung des Bildmaterials. Sollte jemand Informationen benötigen, stehe ich sehr gerne telefonisch zur Verfügung und kann schon einiges berichten.
(Ich sage aber nicht, was auf dem Foto oben zu sehen ist!)

Tel. 05255 934700

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> 2. Auch wenn Schulungen oft belächelt werden: Ohne Schulung sieht man Dinge und Wassertiefen, die nicht existieren. Die Geräte sind unglaublich komplex und verändern das Angezeigte schon bei geringen Unterschieden in den Einstellungen.


Interessant dabei für mich persönlich:
Ich war bisher davon ausgegangen, dass die Geräte umso besser anzeigen, je langsamer man fährt - Pustekuchen..

Eine einigermaßen genaue und damit überhaupt erst interpretierbare Anzeige erhält man nur in einem bestimmten Geschwindigkeitsbereich, auf den das Gerät passend zu Boot und Gegebenheiten vor Ort auch optimal eingestellt sein muss - "Standardeinstellungen" bringen keine verwertbaren Ergebnisse!!

Bei Versuchen zeigten z. B. Geschwindigkeiten um 2 km/h deutlich schlechtere Ergebnisse als die um 5 km/h.

Das soll bis zu einem Bereich von ca. 7 km/h gehen (laut Thomas Schlageter), darüber solls wieder schlechter werden (kann ich nicht selbst beurteilen, glaube das aber nach dem Versuch und den Ergebnissen erstmal bedenkenlos..).

Neben allem anderen ist also auch und gerade die (nicht zu langsame) Überfahrtgeschwindigkeit ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor für einigermaßen verlässliche Daten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> Ich sage aber nicht, was auf dem Foto oben zu sehen ist!)


PS: Das will ich aber auch hoffen!!
;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Jetzt bin ich aber schon etwas enttäuscht, dass sich nicht mehr Experten zur Interpretation des Bildes finden..........


----------



## ThorstenECN (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Die Anzeige zeigt einen Boardie der von Thomas Schlageter im See versenkt wurde, weil er sein Echolot in den USA bestellt hat :q |kopfkrat :q


----------



## Nimos (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

wird mal sagen eine Bune die halb unterwasser steht |bla: #h


----------



## Nimos (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Buhne mein ich sorry


----------



## André F. (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Mmmhh.....ihr habt ein Fehler gemacht. Ihr hättet noch irgendwo die Lösung hinschreiben sollen. Dann hätten sich wahrscheinlich schon viele Experten gemeldet die das gleich erkannt haben. Aber wer gibt schon gerne zu................ . 
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Ahnung was das sein soll. Obwohl ich schon an einer Schulung mit Thomas teilgenommen habe. Hätte ich das Bild auf dem Bildschirm beim angeln gehabt, wäre ich von einen kleinen Fischschwarm ausgegangen.

André F


----------



## supercook (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Vielleicht ein Driftsack oder ein Fallschirm???Hoffe doch wenn es so ist,das der Fallschirmspringer da nicht mehr mit dranhängt........


----------



## pikehunter (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

..könnte auch eine versenkte Boje sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> Die Anzeige zeigt einen Boardie der von Thomas Schlageter im See versenkt wurde, weil er sein Echolot in den USA bestellt hat


Der war richtig gut ;-)))


----------



## Sickly (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

das scheint mir eine Holzkiste mit einer Kantenlänge von 1m zu sein, und ca. 50 – 80 cm darüber einen Ball mit ca. 50 cm Durchmesser!

richtig????


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Dass da endlich einer draufkommt, nach der Beschreibung im Ursprungsthread... ;-))

Aber nein, ist es defintiv nicht - so einfach machen wir das euch nicht....
;-)))


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier auf der Website ist das versprochene Vorab-Video zu dem Echolot-Test. Dort sind auch noch weitere Bilder von der gleichen Stelle zu sehen. Vielleicht hilft es bei der Lösungsfindung für das Gewinnspiel


----------



## Barschler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Eine Plattform mit darüber Schwebend-angebundene Cola-Flaschen! #6 

Grüße, Barschler


----------



## Barschler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Farbe Rot!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Da hat sich der Herr Schlageter wohl selber ins Knie geschossen - und sollte dafür eigentlich kielgeholt werden ;-)))


----------



## Barschler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Meinst Du? Ich habe doch da unten den Taucher beim anbinden beobachtet!


----------



## C.K. (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Genauer: " *3-4m²* große Plattform mit darüber schwebenden Colaflaschen" 

War doch ganz einfach. Konnte sogar ich als Laie lösen.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Herr, lass Hirn regnen! #q

Wir verändern wohl ein wenig unser Gewinnspiel. Zum einen hat natürlich der Kollege die Schulung gewonnen. Ab sofort wird unter allen Mitgliedern, die einen Kommentar abgeben, eine Liveschulung verlost. 
Ich glaub, ich kann heute nacht nicht schlafen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## micha 77 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Mein erster Tipp wäre in kleines Ruderboot gewesen dass bei niedrigem Wasserstand festgekettet wurde und vor dem anstauen nicht rechtzeitig abgeholt werden konnte. Ein häufiges Bild vom Edersee  ;-)  

Das andere auf das ich getippt hätte wären Planzen wesen... 

Gruß 
Michael


----------



## Ossipeter (1. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Was nun? Soll ich, nachdem ich den Film angeschaut habe auch meinen Kommentar zu der Plattform mit den Colaflaschen abgeben? Oder habe ich jetzt eine Schulung gewonnen? Das würde mich natürlich am meisten freuen. Wollte mein X91 sowieso gegen ein Sideimagemodell tauschen, zumal Apelco das auch schon mal im Programm hatte. Also mich bitte nicht als Unwissenden sterben!


----------



## zrako (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

ich tippe auf nen kasten bier mit nem luftballon^^


----------



## LocalPower (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Das ist sicher eine, ich zitiere dich mal: 
"eine Holzkiste mit einer Kantenlänge von 1m zu sein, und ca. 50 – 80 cm darüber einen Ball mit ca. 50 cm Durchmesser." |supergri:m


----------



## Hooked (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hab ich doch sofort erkannt! Kein Thema!!!  )
Kiste = 1 m³ mit einem Luftballon, etwa 1m darüber!!! 

So, noch jemand was zu melden?


----------



## Hulk16 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich finde es beeindruckend das 4 leere Colaflaschen solch eine Wolke auf dem Echolotbildschirm erzeugen.
Lag die Plattform auf Grund oder oder war sie ein paar Meter über Grund?
Bei ähnlichen Wolken auf dem Echolot die ich mit kleinen Wobblern befischt habe, hing bei fast jeder Überfahrt ein Barsch am Haken.
Das sind dann die Vorteile beim befischen von solchen Wolken.
Da kann man ja nur hoffen das es nicht noch mehr solcher Attrappen im Wasser befinden.


----------



## Nitro (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich schließe mich an:
Eine Plattform mit darüber Schwebend-angebundene Cola-Flaschen!
Allerdings sind es drei 1Liter und zwei 1,5Liter Flaschen (von Aldi man erkennt es an der Form)


----------



## alfalieh0 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich meine es sind zwei Taucher umhüllt mit Luftblasen. Einer liegt direkt am Grund, der andere schwimmt zur Oberfläche. Fisch ist nichts zu sehen.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,
obwohl ich das verwendete Gerät nicht kenne, ein paar Gedanken dazu:
Das Objekt wurde mit 5,5 km/h überfahren. Es ist um die 2m hoch. Größere Lufteinschlüsse hätten eigentlich sichelähnliche Echos ergeben sollen.
Es könnte ein altes Stellnetz sein, welches sich dort festgesetzt hat, voll mit Bewuchs aber noch durch
Schwimmer aufrecht steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> Ich finde es beeindruckend das 4 leere Colaflaschen solch eine Wolke auf dem Echolotbildschirm erzeugen.
> Lag die Plattform auf Grund oder oder war sie ein paar Meter über Grund?


Die "Wolke" ist die rechteckige, ca. knapp 4 qm große Plattform, die Colaflaschen darüber sind praktisch kaum zu sehen bzw. nicht von Störsignalen zu unterscheiden (wenn mans nicht weiss)...
Ca. 1m - 2 m über Grund, die Plattform..


----------



## rotax (3. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Thomas9904,gibt es auch eine SI Aufnahme davon ?GrußChristian


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Gibt es und wird im Video kommen.
Ist der Hammer ;-)


----------



## Ollek (4. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hab das Video gesehn bin ja mal gespannt, ...aber Thomas hast du zugelegt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

hab ich ;-)


----------



## Hulk16 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo Thomas9904,
aus welchem Material war die Plattform, gab es da irgend etwas aus Stahl unter Wasser bei dieser Plattform?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Stahlgerüst ausm Gerüstbau.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier die ersten Bilder:
Man sieht die Plattform mit der Colaflasche am Seil schwebend darüber. 2 fach rangezoomt.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Plattform 4fach rangezoomt. Bitte beachten: Die 3 Steine auf dem Gerüst.


----------



## Hulk16 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hmm, wenn da natürlich viel Stahl an dieser Stelle ist........ den zeigt jedes Echolot natürlich als Fisch an.
Dann braucht man ja gar keine leeren Gefäße zu versenken.
Schade eigentlich für den Test, aber diese Stahlfische kenne ich zu genüge, da ich oft an einem aktiven Baggersee fische.
Wenn ich mit dem Boot über die Stahlseile fahre, die den Schwimmbagger fixieren, bekomme ich das Stahlseil immer als Fischsymbol dargestellt.
Mit der SI Funktion des 997 sehe ich das Seil natürlich als solches.
Aber für euren Echolottest kann ich mir diese riesige Wolke jetzt erklären.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Das interessante wird z. B. noch die unterschiedliche "Härte" sein, wie sie die verschiedenen Geräte (Greyline) anzeigen. Hart ist der Stahl nun mal immer gleich..

Sie Seile sind übrigens normale Maurerschnur, an der die Flaschen hängen..

Und auch nicht jedes Echolot zeigt das gleich an (Video kommt ja noch, sobald geschnitten)..

Davon ab zeigt das eben genau, dass man sehr viel wissen muss, um ein Echolotbild einigermaßen interpretieren zu können und dass man von "Fischerkennung" weit, weit weg ist..


----------



## Ollek (6. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Gibts eigentlich auch mal ne Auswertung des Tests bzw. wann wird das komplette Video veröffentlicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Sobald es fertig geschnitten ist wirds öffentlich. 
"Auswertung" in Richtung Platzierung wirds nicht geben. 
Die Bilder sprechen für sich.

Das Fazit ist auch nicht, das ist ein schlechtes, das ein gutes Echolot.

Das Fazit ist schlicht, dass man auch mit dem besten Echolot ohne vernünftige Einweisung (von Montage über Bedienung etc.) keine Chance hat, die angelieferten Daten vernünftig zu interpretieren.

Oder andersrum:
Der Begriff "Fischfinder" ist leicht irreführend. 
Man kann unter günstig(st)en Umständen auf grafischen Echoloten auch Fische sehen - was da wirklich Fisch und was etwas anderes ist, das ist das eine. Das andere, wie viele Fische überhaupt nich angezeigt werden. Bei der "Trefferquote" könnte man das bei der Fischerkennung auch als Lotterie bezeichnen.

Oder nochmal anders:
Optimal montiert, eingestellt und genutzt ist ein grafisches Echolot ein hervorragendes Hilfsmittel zum annähernden erkennen von Bodenstrukturen (sofern man sich der grundsätzlichen Einschränkungen bewusst ist (Mittelung der Werte durch Software) - nicht mehr, nicht weniger..


----------



## getcrazy67 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nochmal anders:
> Optimal montiert, eingestellt und genutzt ist ein grafisches Echolot ein hervorragendes Hilfsmittel zum annähernden erkennen von Bodenstrukturen (sofern man sich der grundsätzlichen Einschränkungen bewusst ist (Mittelung der Werte durch Software) - nicht mehr, nicht weniger..


 
Ist eigentlich ein logisches Testergebnis, wenn Leute testen, die nicht zuletzt Echolotschulungen verkaufen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?:q


----------



## Ollek (8. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



getcrazy67 schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich ein logisches Testergebnis, wenn Leute testen, die nicht zuletzt Echolotschulungen verkaufen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?:q



 vom Prinzip her richtig, aber glaub mir es gibt Leute die Angeln immernoch nach den Fischsymbolen und wollen es dann wieder Umtauschen mit der Begründung 

"Es zeigt uns zwar viele Fischesymbole an, aber gebissen hat nichts also muss es defekt sein".

Deswegen warscheinlich der Test da viele mit der Technik völlig überfordert sind und es zeigen soll was möglich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> Deswegen warscheinlich der Test da viele mit der Technik völlig überfordert sind und es zeigen soll was möglich ist.


Und vor allem auch was nicht möglich ist.
Ansonsten komplett richtig..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

PS:
Guckt mal die Kommentare hierzu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20080901...sgabe/echolot-der-praxistest-fuer-angler.html

Wer dann immer noch meint das alles ohne vernünftige Einweisung hinzukriegen - der solls halt alleine machen...

Kann und darf ja jeder, wie z.B. auch Lottospielen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hier gibts jetzt das fertige Video zu sehen:





http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c1_Echolote---Fishfinder.html


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Wirklich interessant. Jetzt frage ich mich aber @Thomas.........ob auf einem SI Gerät alles genauestens zu erkennen gewesen wäre?

Sprich...ist die Technik schon soweit das man Fische auf einem Echolot genau erkennen kann?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Fische weniger als Grundstrukturen in meinen Augen.
Diese dafür umso besser...


----------



## rob (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder nochmal anders:
> Optimal montiert, eingestellt und genutzt ist ein grafisches Echolot ein hervorragendes Hilfsmittel zum annähernden erkennen von Bodenstrukturen (sofern man sich der grundsätzlichen Einschränkungen bewusst ist (Mittelung der Werte durch Software) - nicht mehr, nicht weniger..



servus thomas!
sehr interesanter test.
ich stimm dir auch voll zu, dass ein echolot richtig eingestellt werden muss um überhaupt einmal etwas erkennen zu können.einer der hauptfehler ist die verwendung von fischsymbolen.ich finde die sollte man überhaupt rausnehmen und nur die reine rohechodarstellung zulassen.alles andere verwirrt die leute nur und führt sie gezielt auf eine falsche fährte.
ABER bei einem geh ich nicht konform.
ein echolot zeigt dir sehr wohl auch fische in form von sicheln an.
beim welsfischen können wir mit dem holz die sicheln/welse dirigieren und nach oben klopfen. zu erst sichel dann langer strich der nach oben zieht oder aber auch wieder runter.wenn du diese linie verfolgst kannst du auch sagen ob der selbe fisch wieder aus dem geberkegel raus und kurz wieder rein ist.dann wird die linie zum kurzen strich oder klecks,je nach dem.großer wels ist gleich große sichel mit oft einer grayline im inneren(die luftblase)dargestellt.kleiner wels ist kleinere sichel bzw linie wenn er dann mitschwimmt.
zum teil konnten wir ansagen auf welcher rute der biss kommen wird.
das hab ich zig male erlebt.

natürlich gibt es genug objekte im wasser die auch als sichel dargestellt werden.man muss halt differenzieren lernen was ein fisch ist und was nicht und wenn das teil sich dann mit dir mitbewegt wie beim welsfischen ist ja alles klar.

genau so sehe ich am echolot die sprungschicht, die ebenso wichtig ist .

lg rob


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt. Im Verlaufe dieser Diskussion wurde schon behauptet das man den Fisch mit Schatten sieht. 
Gibt es auch negative Aspekte oder Folgen einer solchen Technik? Das ist mir hier alles zu unreflektiert, da ich nur positives höre. 

Rücken wir als Angler dem Fisch nicht zu heftig damit auf die Pelle?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



> beim welsfischen können wir mit dem holz die sicheln/welse dirigieren und nach oben klopfen. zu erst sichel dann langer strich der nach oben zieht oder aber auch wieder runter.


Habe ich auch schon imnmer gesagt. Dass es da wenig Verwechlksungen gibt, liegt aber schlicht daran, dass nur Welse auf das Holz reagieren und man "Ankunft" und "mitziehen" genau beobachten kann.

Zudem wurde nie behauptet, dass man keine Fische sehen könne (an Hand Sicheln/Anzeige), sondern nur, dass das wenigste was das Echolot als Fisch anzeigt auch wirklich welcher ist.

Ausnahme aus oben genannten Gründen: Waller beim Klopfen...


----------



## rob (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

anyway,so ein sideimage sonar brauch ich auch:q:m


----------



## dodsdomd (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

anyway??? Auf was bezogen???


----------



## rob (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

auf thomas sein posting,da wir anscheinend eh der selben meinung sind...


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Aber wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht man doch, dass in einer der Cola-Flaschen kein Wasser ist, sondern Cola...

...sogar mit 'nem Schuss 54%igem Rum !!!


----------



## takker (9. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

kann es sein, das die lowrance geräte von der sensität her nicht richtig eingestellt waren?;+
ich fische schon länger ein x135 und bei diesen bildern würde ich sofort an den einstellungen drehen...


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

ich hätte gern ma die Plattform gesehn bevor sie versenkt wurde.#6


----------



## Hulk16 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



Ollek schrieb:


> ich hätte gern ma die Plattform gesehn bevor sie versenkt wurde.#6


 

Das bringt jetzt eh nix mehr, der Test ist gelaufen.
Da die Echolote eh nur Nonsens anzeigen, überlege ich mir gerade meine beiden Lote zu verkaufen.
Vielleicht will *dodsdomd* ja eins abkaufen, dann kann er sich die optischen Fehler unter der Wasseroberfläche auch mal auf dem Fernseher anschaun.
Das beruhigt ihn dann vielleicht etwas, wenn er merkt das die vermeidlichen Fische auf dem Fernseher gar nicht fangbar sind.


----------



## Lonny (11. September 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

@Hulk16  ich nehme sie dir gerne ab :q


wegen den X135 da bin ich aber auch der meinung das da was nicht hinhaute oder sind die dinger Würklich so .....


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html


----------



## BadPoldi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...mit-thomas-schlageter-vom-echolotzentrum.html



Hi,

ich hab mit interesse mal alles nachgelesen, der video link scheint falsch zu sein, ich kann kein video finden.

außerdem möchte ich noch ein paar sachen anmerken:

erstes Bild SideImaging – Gerät als Referenz...
da seh ich links und rechts die plattform, ist das so gewollt?

beim Eagle Fishmark 320 fällt rechts der grund ab ????
wieso? wenn alle von der gleichen seite befahren wurden?

ebenso bei lowrance x135?
warum? das sind ganz andere aufnahmen oder?

wieso ist die Empfindlichkeit/Greyline bei manchen geräten so hoch gewählt? hat das einen grund???

ist die plattform stehen versenkt? seh ich das richtig?
wie dick war die plattform?

da wär echt ein bild vor dem versenken hilfreich...

so ist der test für mich nicht sehr aussagekräftig, außerdem kann ich von dem SideImaging – Gerät wenig vorstellen, ist bei dem gerät der grund link und rechts am rand zu sehen oder ist der boden abgeschnitten, sorry ich werd aus dem gerät nicht schlau...

bin gespannt auf antworten...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Überfahren wurde jedes Gerät mehrmals aus jeweils zwei Richtungen (hin und zurück).
Ausgewählt wurden die besten Fotos (Lichteinfall...).
Wegen der Empfindlichkeit etc. soll Dir am besten Thomas was dazu schreiben, ich mach ihn auf die Fragen aufmerksam.


----------



## BadPoldi (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hi,

das steht aber anders in der beschreibung!

siehe:

Wir hatten mit Thomas Schlageter zusammen einen Echolottest mit der Vorgabe „anglerischer“ Praxis durchgeführt. Uns haben nicht irgendwelcheZahlenwerte interessiert. Sondern das was ein Echolot zeigt, wenn man genau weiß, wie es unter Wasser aussieht. Dazu wurde eine rechteckige Plattform, ca. 1m über Grund, mit an einem Seil daran angebundenen Colaflasche mit den verschiedensten Echoloten im gleichen Winkel überfahren. Und haben das natürlich auch im Forum entsprechend schon bekannt gemacht, wie auch den Videofilm dazu schon eingestellt.

ist schon komisch, bekomm gleich ne mail weil ein uralter link in der homepage gespeichert wurde, aber vernünftige antworten scheint hier wohl keiner mehr zu können auf die fragen, hauptsache die werbeverträge laufen gut...

danke, wieder genug gelesen

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## rainer1962 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

apropos...
wer hat denn jetzt gewonnen oder habe ich das überlesen??

am Anfang sollte wohl unter denjenigen ausgelost werden, die Vorschläge zur Durchführung machen.
Hier der Fred:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131091&highlight=echolottest+vorschl%E4ge


> Unter allen, die einen entsprechenden Vorschlag hier im Thread posten, verlost das Echolotzentrum eine exklusive eintägige Komplettschulung im Gebrauch von Echoloten in der Praxis für Angler mit Thomas Schlageter


Dann wiederum unter denen, die die Bilder bewerteten Zitat vom Eröffnungspost dieses Fred:


> *Das Gewinnspiel
> *Jeder, der meint uns sagen zu können, was das Echolot hier wirklich anzeigt, nimmt automatisch am Gewinnspiel teil. Dazu einfach in den Thread posten, was eurer Meinung nach das Bild darstellt.


na was denn jetzt???
oder waren es gar 2 Kurse die es zu gewinnen gab???


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Immer langsam mit die junge Pferde ;-))
War auch zwei Wochen mit Grippe gerade im Bett, kommt noch und wird selbstverständlich nachgeliefert!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

fangen wir mal mit dem Gewinnspiel an:
Der Kollege war sogar schon mit mir auf dem Wasser und hat sich dann mehrere Stunden mit mir auf dem Lippesee amüsiert.

Zur Einstellung: Wir haben versucht die Geräte auf einen ähnlichen Wert zu stellen, damit man die Ergebnisse vergleichen kann. Wir hatten aber zu meiner Schande leider keinen Notar vor Ort, der sich vom ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb überzeugt hat.

Ich habe mir mit viel Aufwand einen sehr guten Ruf erarbeitet. Deshalb wurde ich auch eingeladen auf sämtliche Messen in den nächsten Monaten, wie z.B. von Rainer Korn die Magdeburger Meeresangeltage oder auf die Boot in Berlin, usw.
Aus diesem Grund versuchen wir Ergebnisse in diesem Test zu erzielen, die soweit es möglich ist, ehrlich nachvollziehbar sind. Da es sich bis auf das Side Imaging Gerät nur um analoge Geräte handelt, geht leider nicht mehr Genauigkeit. 
Nur die Digitaltechnik kann dies.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (5. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Ich habe gerade mit einem Kritiker gesprochen und möchte das hier los werden:

Wir haben diesem Echolottest mit einem enormen Aufwand betrieben (Taucher, Plattform, usw.).
In dieser Ausführung haben zu 99,9% sehr gute und ehrliche Arbeit geleistet und auch auf Details geachtet. Einige Feinheiten (die restlichen 0,1% wie z.B. Beschreibung der Fahrtrichtung, genaue Einstellung aller Geräte, usw) haben wir nicht näher beschrieben, da wir auch nicht mit solch speziellen Fragen gerechnet haben. 
Auf dem Video haben wir aus "dramaturgischen" Gründen und wegen einer tierischen Sonneneinstrahlung verschiedene Teile grob zusammengeschnitten und nicht auf die Fahrtrichtung geachtet. Leider kam es dadurch zu Missverständnissen in der Bilddeutung. Da sich aber an der Grundaussage nicht ändert, haben wir dies toleriert. Dies bitten wir zu entschuldigen. Alle Rückschlüsse wurden durch beidseitiges Überfahren gezogen.

Sämtliche Echolote wurden in Punkto Empfindlichkeit und Greyline auf ähnliches Werte eingestellt. Dies ist nötig um die Sendeleistung und die Bodenhärte korrekt vergleichen zu können.
Individuelle Einstellungen helfen uns da nicht weiter. Es geht ja um die Vergleichbarkeit. 
Selbstverständlich könnte man mit einer Feinjustierung bei bestimmten Geräten mehr rauskitzeln. Dies entsprach aber nicht unserer Absicht. Es geht um neutrales Vergleichen.

Gerade bezüglich der Detailfragen kann ich allen Boardies anbieten, mich unter Tel. 05255 934700 anzurufen. Ich garantiere ehrliche Aussagen und erkläre gerne alles genau.


Thomas Schlageter

So, noch etwas geschäftliches: Ich biete mein Wissen gerne an in meinen bekannten Onlineschulungen bei Ihnen zu Hause. Service und Wissen sind auch im Internetzeitalter ein wertvolles Gut. Kunden machen diese Schulung bei den "Servicepaketen" umsonst mit, alle anderen sehr gerne für 49,90EUR.


----------



## Sirufol (10. November 2008)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Keine Ahnung, was da zu sehen war.#q Vielleicht eine mit Luft gefüllte Gummiblase?  Beim nächsten Norwegentrip bekommen wir Boote mit Echolot. |bla:Muß jetzt den Reiseveranstalter fragen, welcher Echolot-Typ dort zum Einsatz kommt, damit ich vorher noch ein bischen üben kann.#6


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Hallo,

ich habe, wie bereits vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, die neuen digitalen Lowrance HDS Echolote an unserer berühmten Unterwasser Plattform getestet.
Das Ergebnis: Geil!!!!!
Heute nachmittag gibt es dann einen Haufen neue Bilder und auch ein nettes Video von unserem Dreh auf dem See.
Sie werden überrascht sein..........






Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Phil Lee (9. März 2009)

*sieht ja alles echt dufte aus...*

ich geb`auch nochmal eins zum besten:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8PcUf-uLSI

wow!!!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*







Hier finden Sie das neueste Video zum Thema HDS von Lowrance:

http://videos.angel-schlageter.de/echotest_hds.flv
(Achtung: Er ist erst in ca. 1-1 1/2 Stunden online. Wir laden gerade noch hoch)

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Sofafischer (15. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Welcher Player spielt den flv datein?


----------



## Jungferntaler (15. März 2009)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

der flv player  gib mal bei google ein : flv player chip.de
da wird dir geholfen


----------



## schnarcher (5. April 2009)

*AW: sieht ja alles echt dufte aus...*

Ich habe mir beim Thomas Schlageter 
auch ein gerät gekauft und muß sagen ,
hier ist der kunde noch KÖNIG !
das gerät war ruck zuck bei mir,
der servise ist super,
und der preiß auch .
der mann so wie so


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

Dieser Beitrag wurde editiert denn für Verkäufe haben wir ein Kleinanzeigenforum. MS


----------



## gummibootangler (28. April 2011)

*AW: Echolot - Der Praxistest für Angler – Mit Gewinnspiel*

komische zeiten-da brauchstn computerlehrgang um zu angeln:q


----------

